# Shit is getting real!!



## DarksideSix (Jul 2, 2012)

i've decided to share a nice little story with you all so bare with me. if you don't feel like reading it all, then fuck you and go play in traffic!  

So I live in a condo association for the last 3 years, it's nice and quiet and mostly elderly people but it's a really nice place. My condo is an end unit on the very back street of the developement and it's right next to a big field near the back corner of all the condos. Right accrossed the main road in front of my condo association is a big golf corse and a larger sub-division full of a bunch or rich assholes.

So last summer, around this time of year....right around 4th of July sometime....on a Tuesday night about 11:30 pm there was 4 teenagers out on the corner by my place in the back of the sub-division lighting off fireoworks......no big deal. They were throwing them up in the air with their hands and then throwing them at eachother.....ok, i did shit like that when i was a kid to. Then i noticed when cars would drive by that they would hide in the bushes and throw firecrackers at the cars whe they drove by. I let it go on for a while but then they started getting close to my house and it was getting to be after midnight so i thought i'd go out and tell them to cool it and go back accrossed the road to there neighborhood.

I had just put my tennis shoes on and as i'm walking through my kitchen with all the lights off i heard them right outside my side deck walking along the house so i opened my slider and went out on the deck and they took of running.....so i yelled out to them that it was late and to go home. I come back in side and getting ready to go to bed and the little fuckers came back and threw a pack of firecrackers on my back deck and took off! So i ran out the slider, hopped over my deck and ran around the back of my house. Now there were 4 teenage boys, 3 of them were tall and skinny and wearing dark cloths but the other one was kind of pudgy and wearing a white t-shirt. I saw the kid with the white shirt hiding in the tree line that seperates my row of condos from the row behind me. It was a little wet back there and muddy and i didn't feel like getting muddy so i yelled at him and he took off......when he started running i told him "don't make me chase you or you're gonna piss me off!"

So i cut off threw the other side of the block and came around the sub-division and cought 2 of the 4 boys. ran up on them and grabbed them and told them to go the fuck home cause there was a lot of elderly people that lived there and it was late. I let them go and i went back home.

So i'm sitting on my couch with all the lights and TV off....texting my GF about what happened and i see the 2 boys a i grabbed and a 3rd one walking back down the road to the corner, but didn't see the kid in the white shirt. So when they turned the corner and came up in front of my house, i went to the front door and looked out the window and the little fucker with the white shirt came up from the other side of the street and they were all talking and pointing to my condo. So i see the white shirt kid reach into a bag and pull out a handfull of fireworks and start coming towards my front door. Motherfuckers!!!

So i go down to the basement and slip out the back slider and start moving along the tree line and as soon as i hear it hit my front door and the fireworks going off i start sprinting up the hedge row to cut these fuckers off at the corner. They had sprinted up the street and turned the corner laughing until i jumped out of the bushes in front of them....scared the piss out of them and they scrambled! i ran down the fucker in the white t-shirt...threw him down and made him give me his drivers license. I took a picture of his license and gave it back....told him now i know where he lived, and that i could call the cops or his parents but i was gonna let him go. I told him if i ever see them over there or hear fireworks going off over there again i was gonna come find him.....and i let them all go. it was a good laugh......but the picture i took of his license didn't turn out. I found out a few days later from one of my elderly neighbors that these kids had been coming over there for a while and knocking on their doors and ringing doorbells at 2am and then running off.

So fast forward to this year. In May we had a few break ins real close to were i live and memorial day weekend there was an old lady home with her grandkids and in the middle of the night she woke up to 2 men trying to come through the window into her living room so needless to say people have been on edge lately. I was just telling my neighbor (who moved in this last fall) about the boys i chased last summer and all the break ins. we were talking about it Friday and then friday night, my GF got home from work at 12:30....we go to bed at 1am and about 10 minutes later something popped....or went off real quick and it shook the back of my house. i knew right away that it was fireworks so i went out to the living room and opened my back slider to go onto my back deck, didn't see anything, smell anything, or hear anything so i went to bed. the next day when we woke up, we noticed on my side deck (i have 2 decks) that there was a bunch of blown up firecrackers........those motherfuckers!!

Found out they hit a few houses that night and someone seen them run accrossed the road when they were pulling in from work that night. I wrote it off as a 1 time thing....figures, ok, they got me back....fuck it. 

....BUT, if it happens again then we're taking this to a whole new level.......i'm talking boonie hat and face paint...hiding in the fucking bushes type shit, and i'm not gonna be so nice this time!


----------



## DF (Jul 2, 2012)

Go Dark! Kick their little asses!


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 2, 2012)

I hate this kind of shit cause is not funny kids stuff anymore went turn this way, bro do what yo got to do but carefull cause if their underage the law will protect them. I will love you fight them back with their same fire lol...GET`EM DARK!!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 2, 2012)

Lol I remember you telling me this. Lol get em son. If you had a paintball gun it would be even better.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 2, 2012)

Go buy some heavy fishing line. Tie it around your place and put a treble hook every couple feet. Set up some cameras and post the results on youtube.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 2, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Go buy some heavy fishing line. Tie it around your place and put a treble hook every couple feet. Set up some cameras and post the results on youtube.



LMAO!!! that would be sweet!


Oh i'd love to beat the shit out of them, but my GF is a police officer so i'm pretty sure i couldn't get away with it.  I'm thinking i'll just hide in the bushes and then catch them, scare the shit out of them, and then have the police come and take them home.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 2, 2012)

Brother, I'd turn thier little asses inside out. Have fun!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 2, 2012)

Aw man this so reminds me of myself and my asshole friends I was the pudgy one. Dude next time you catch one check the licence c if he is 18 then clear him out if so . Kids are such assholes well the majority anyway


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 2, 2012)

I hate kids...some need a good beatdown


----------



## Jake_House (Jul 2, 2012)

Some punk kids kept throwing snowballs at me on my plowing route. I finally had enough, chased em down and caught one. The kid was prob 14. Asked him where he lived and he said like 5 blocks away. I took the back of his head, smashed it into a snow bank and ripped his pants off so he was completely bare ass lol. Kid walked 5 blocks home bare assed in a snow storm. Fuckin jerk.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 2, 2012)

This is a prime example of how parents let their kids get away with fucking anything these days. Parents don't hit their kids anymore... they have too many kids they can't afford and shit just goes downhill from there. My parents would beat the shit out of me if I was caught disrespecting an elder OR EVEN let that elder spank the shit out of me. These days parents won't touch their own kids let alone let other people. 

*THESE KIDS NEED TO BE TAUGHT A LESSON BRO! YOU MAY BE THE ONE PERSON WHO STANDS UP AND CHANGES THEIR PATTERN. *

Be smart about it but i would push it to the limit. Paintball gun, fishing line w/ treble hooks both good ideas... also if you can get bean bag rounds or salt pellets (farmers would shoot me with them if i cut through their fields to walk home)... or a good old fashioned ass kicking would scare them. 

*YOU GET THOSE FUCKERS GOOD FARVA!!!! GO DARKSIDE ON THEM!!!*


----------



## HH (Jul 2, 2012)

What you need is some damn bear traps and booby traps set up around the perimeter of your place and a paintball gun to bruise the sons of bitches.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 2, 2012)

THEY DREW FIRST BLOOD...they drew first blood!

Teach those little bastards a lesson. You would think with a year going by that maybe they would mature slightly. As Andro said, soft ass parents not teaching their children respect! Well..you should teach them some!


----------



## Gstacker (Jul 2, 2012)

You made me read all that for that ending? Pffffff I should of just played in traffic lol


----------



## Mr P (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## JOMO (Jul 2, 2012)

Hahahaha!!


----------



## HH (Jul 2, 2012)

Mr P said:


>



lmao......


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 2, 2012)

mr p said:


>



wtf?! Lol!


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 3, 2012)

so i figured out what i'm gonna do.  the next few nights i'm gonna be ready when it gets late.  turn all the lights off and sit there with my shoes on and a pintball gun full of marbles.  see how the little fuckers like that!!!


----------



## JOMO (Jul 3, 2012)

Yikes!! Marbles may be alittle too much. I think a good couple of three shot bursts with reg balls will work. Dont want a case coming back your way for shooting one of these bastards in the head/eye or something.


----------



## DF (Jul 3, 2012)

Yea, I say fuckum up with the paint balls.  Dont want to set your self up for legal issues....


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 3, 2012)

They deserve to be taught a good lesson!


----------



## beasto (Jul 4, 2012)

Sounds like you need to invest in some 12ga Bouncer rounds!! Hard plastic like slug that will sting the shit out of their asses, let alone the sound. Post up in the treeline. Or you could always go with loading up some good ole rock salt and that will sting their asses as well.


----------



## Gstacker (Jul 4, 2012)

Jake_House said:


> Some punk kids kept throwing snowballs at me on my plowing route. I finally had enough, chased em down and caught one. The kid was prob 14. Asked him where he lived and he said like 5 blocks away. I took the back of his head, smashed it into a snow bank and ripped his pants off so he was completely bare ass lol. Kid walked 5 blocks home bare assed in a snow storm. Fuckin jerk.



Carful now you might end up doing that to the wrong 14yo kid..... There's been some boys round the same age as that I've had problems with I went to there house and dealt with there parents.... It almost got ugly I had to really check them, the boy wrote nasty stuff bout my daughter all over the play ground stuff that would make most dads kill sombody...there only option was for him and his dad to go clean the mess off, they called the cops on me but they cleaned the mess up that night.... Point is it's the parents fault u need to take it up with them, you have no right to put you're hands on anyone's kid but ur own.. Not sure if you're a parent or not but I'll just make a guess and say you're not....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 4, 2012)

ok this is what I do when I want a particular young person smacked in the face and their under 18 cause 18 or over ill fuck you up..I got tons of little criminal motherfuckers around 14 15 16 in my neighborhood so instead of me doing shit I order a hit on the little bastards lol!!Pay money give gifts what ever it takes to give a minor a good smack if they need one.Thats how i get down dirty grimmy and stinky welcome to nyc!


----------



## KingMoose (Jul 12, 2012)

Forget the marbles...just throw the paintballs in the freezer.  how are Learning to lasso may be handy as well.  THAT would make for good youtubin'


----------

